# Yeah for Sika!!!!!



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Just a quick YaHoo!!!!!! I just got a call that my fourth foster Sika, is doing well enough for me to watch her on a "working" guide walk!!! Pretty amazing for my lop eared dork who had serious separation anxieties when she left my house to do her big girl job!!! This means that she is ready to placed as a working guide soon. Good girl Sika!!! I get to see her on Oct 30. I'll post pics of her in harness!!!


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

wohoooooooooooo for Sika!!!








Great job BJDimock!!

Elvi


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks!!! Was almost expecting this one to come back but am so proud that she found her spot!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great news!!!!! Let us know how she does!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I will bring my camera and post pics!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

A big YaHoo from me to you!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Awesome Sika


----------

